# Kendra's First Parade!



## Furricane (Feb 18, 2010)

So our town has an annual fun fest every year, and every year the dog trainers we work with have a float that goes in the parade. They open it up so that anyone who trains with them can be involved and it's just a big, fun, and loud event. I've been a few times in the past to watch, but none of my previous dogs were ever stable enough to go and participate with our group's float. 

Well this morning I thought, what the heck, Kendra's been doing pretty good with her training so why not give it a shot. So we dragged ourselves out of bed, and waited with the rest of the dogs who were going to be marching with us. There were about 10-14 dogs there of all different types of breeds, from A JRT to a Great Dane. Well my dog reactive girl acted like an ANGEL! She crammed onto the float with the other dogs as we drove over to where the parade started, she waited patiently in the shade for an hour near the other dogs, she even tolerated the swim goggles I had her wear on her head! (The float was a beach theme, so the dogs were wearing some interesting stuff. Nothing too hot though!) 

Then when it was time to walk, she walked beside the float perfectly with me. She acted like she didn't have a care in the world. She even left all of the dogs in the crowd that were barking at her alone! I was sooo proud of her, and so thrilled at the progress she has made in three months with us! It finally felt like all of the work and trianing we've been putting into her has paid off! :wub: Unfortunately I was so busy grinning....I forgot to take pictures! :blush: Oh well, there's always next year!


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Sounds like a good time. Kudos to your Kendra for being so well behaved! :thumbup:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Kendra. Sounds like you started a tradition.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice job training. nice job
learning Kendra.


----------

